# My Opinion



## eac67gt (Mar 4, 2013)

I have no opinion.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 4, 2013)

Really Ed,

You have got to lighten up a little. If this is really going to offend you, then there will only be a matter of time something else will. We all understand the reasons for not being able to post a pic. And we all will if simply explained. Please see that emoticon as only encouragement to participate. We have a thread going now that was used and the thread is generating some very good discussion because of it. It maybe as simple as reading this stuff without any preconcieved attitudes. I think we can learn and have fun at the same time. There seems to be a lot of twisting things in to negitive attitude quickly and easily. Wouldn't it be great if we could see everything with a smile. )


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 4, 2013)

I have no opinion


----------



## Almega (Mar 4, 2013)

Hmmm.  I was the recipient of the emoticon at the beginning of this post and I thought it was amusing and took no offense.  I considered the intent and manner in which it was given, and responded with a humerous jibe in kind.  I detected no malicious intent and so, no blood, no foul.  Cheers.


----------



## fastback (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't worry guys spring is coming and soon we will have other issues (outside clean up) to keep us busy.  You know how the song goes "don't worry, be happy"


----------



## macrnr (Mar 4, 2013)

fastback said:


> Don't worry guys spring is coming and soon we will have other issues (outside clean up) to keep us busy.  You know how the song goes "don't worry, be happy"



I agree, shouldn't read too much into the reply's you get. This is meant to be fun, it's not like we are making our living with these posts, all though, pictures really add to the post. You Tube sucks imho. Acronyms too!:rofl:


----------



## tommied (Mar 4, 2013)

I think Cabin Fever is getting to some. Smile it always gets better. tommie


----------



## RandyM (Mar 5, 2013)

Ed,

It was not my intent to hurt your feelings. Just expressing my 2¢. But, if I could make a request of you? When you post or particularly start a thread, Please do not delete it now this thread makes no sense. It is ok for you to modify it, but deleting the entire content is not proper. Everyones opinion is valued here, we may not all agree with each other but, as long as we keep it civil and light hearted we can co-exist here. Again, my apologies if I offended you in any way. You have to remember this is one BIG opinion site. So please do not delete content. Thank you.


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 5, 2013)

An opinion is just that an opinion.
When discussing opinions it should be kept in the third party.
Your opinion is yours.
When directed back at someone it is no longer an opinion but an attack...my opinion.
Honeywell had us take two courses in avoiding conflict and conflict resolution and though I am not an expert my a long shot and though I am bad at practicing it there are things I see in this world practiced by leaders that should not be.
 I find that troubling.

Apology accepted and I apologize also.

Ed


----------



## macrnr (Mar 5, 2013)

Treat others as you wish to be treated and things will go well.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 5, 2013)

macrnr said:


> Treat others as you wish to be treated and things will go well.



Yup, the Golden Rule. Words to live by.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 5, 2013)

eac67gt said:


> An opinion is just that an opinion.
> When discussing opinions it should be kept in the third party.
> Your opinion is yours.
> When directed back at someone it is no longer an opinion but an attack...my opinion.
> ...



Thanks Ed, But you are leaving me really confused. I thought we were talking about the use of an emoticon?

Oh, no need to apologize, you did nothing wrong. And I wasn't insulted.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am guessing this thread makes sense to some?


----------



## macrnr (Mar 5, 2013)

jocat54 said:


> I am guessing this thread makes sense to some?


Ed & Randy going on about emoticans and life in general, I think.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 6, 2013)

macrnr said:


> Ed & Randy going on about emoticans and life in general, I think.



Yeah, I thought the conversation was headed somewhere, when all of a sudden the original poster deleted all of his content. Kinda troubling.

But anyhow, the original poster was wondering about the validation of using this emoticon in threads. He felt it could be insulting.

:worthless:


Just making the thread have meaning again.


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 6, 2013)

An apology has no weight when the flames are being fanned.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 6, 2013)

Again Ed, I am sorry. But, this time I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## eac67gt (Mar 6, 2013)

I guess I am as guilty in what I am about to say.
There are obvious tensions here so something like this should be just left die.
Ed


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Mar 6, 2013)

i dont understand. now we cant use the smileys without someone getting offended?


----------



## David S (Mar 6, 2013)

I must admit as a new member, I am having trouble understanding this thread.  Didn't think I was a slow learned.. but who knows.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Mar 6, 2013)

Don't worry about it Ripp,
 Just follow the forum rules and smile on.:whistle:
 Sometimes people say things and other people take them the wrong way. As my grandfather use to say "use your brain befor your mouth and you will cause less trouble"
 ********Just Saying************Gator******************:bash:


----------



## macrnr (Mar 6, 2013)

This thread seems unhinged. Sometimes the best thing one can say, is nothing at all.:shush:


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 6, 2013)

I believe that this thread should be abandoned. I don't like to see locked threads, or delete them, but this one has served no positive purpose and I am asking you all to not post again on it.


----------

